# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  tko je pohranio matične stanice za osobne potrebe - za TV

## puntica

ako ste pohranili matične stanice za osobne potrebe (po mogućnosti u hr) i voljeli biste nešto o tome reći na teveu, javite mi se na pp
(iskustva mogu biti i pozitivna i negativna, vjerojatno će vas pitati kako ste se odlučili, mislite li da je skupo itd...)

ovo vrijedi i za trudnice koje se tek spremaju pohraniti matične stanice...

please  :Embarassed:

----------


## jerry

mi smo pohranili ms mladeg djeteta za osobne potrebe. doduse, ne u hr nego uo belgiji i nizozemskoj.

----------


## jelena.O

mismo dali za anu rukavinu

----------


## puntica

hvala cure  :Heart: 

ali meni bi trebao netko tko je pohranio u hr  :Unsure: 

valjda ima nekoga...

----------


## bajadera71

mi pohranili u Grazu...rodila 2008 fod., par mjeseci kasnije moglo se pohraniti kod nas za osobne potrebe...

----------


## bajadera71

žao mi je, ali ne poznajem nikoga tko je to napravio kod nas

----------


## puntica

hvala cure na pomoći  :Love: 

i dalje tražim  :Smile:

----------

